# User Support > Forum Software Support >  We now have an official Mobile style

## Scott Tichenor

Our forum is now available in a true mobile style app. When you access with your mobile device, unless you're using an older one, you will automatically be redirected to the mobile style. For now we'll live with the blue that came with the default style (unless I decide to get in and hack that which they don't recommend). That will change with a future release for those of you that get lonely for my boring shades of gray and yellow. 

Below some screen shots. Note that some areas are not yet supported like the Social Groups but as we move forward we'll work towards opening up all areas. I've been really pleased how easy it is to read posts, reply, etc. Most of the functions you're already using stripped down more appropriately for mobile devices.

A few of you are used to browsing in full web mode. I'd ask you take some time to become acquainted with the mobile style and reserve your judgement and comments. This is a major enhancement and we realize not everyone likes change. 

Tips for using: The "Mandolin Cafe" banner at the top of every page is also a link that takes you to the Forum home page. To the right of that logo are two image links. The first takes you to the second screen shot below which is a page with all of the main forum links, and the icon on the far right is a link to a search area.

*Forum front page:*




*Forum options page:*

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

Already way better than pinching and squinting!  Thx

----------


## Miked

I guess "older one" would include a Palm Pre?

----------


## Phil Vinyard

It works! Much nicer. Thanks, Scott!

----------


## Markus

Great! I rarely browse on my desktop anymore.

That said, the reply button does not seem to work on my HTC Android phone. I can subscribe to the thread, but Reply To Thread highlights but does not select. 

It would appear I'm running Android 2.1-update 1. Browser is default browser version 7, in phone settings says WebKit 3.1.

If there's a way I can be of help testing, let me know. 

Thanks for moving this forward. It'll be fun to watch this develop.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

You'll want to make sure you're logged in of course and I'll assume you were. I only have an iPhone to test. Hopefully we'll hear frome others. I posted this from my iPhone.

----------


## Markus

Scott, apparently it works sometimes. I have had unresponsive buttons, but I am posting this via my mobile device.

I will patiently work with it. Everything I have seen at MC suggests that it will consistently improve. Mandolins aren't built in a day.

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Nice and clean look on my Android.  Easy to navigate, etc.  Nice work Scott!

----------


## bfriedman

Thanks! Seems to work great on my iPhone.

----------


## Elliot Luber

I'm using the old Iphone Mandolin Cafe app. How do I upgrade?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> I'm using the old Iphone Mandolin Cafe app. How do I upgrade?


The app is a separate way to access the forum, not really related. There's no upgrade here. When you access the forum on your mobile device with a web browser it will detect and present it in a more compact manner than a normal web page.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Chalk up another +1 from a 'Droid user.

----------


## pjlama

I noticed it this morning, good show, thank you Scott!

----------


## Markus

> Chalk up another +1 from a 'Droid user.


It's a huge, huge plus for us Android users.

----------


## j-hill

This may be obvious to some but to access the newest posts, it looks like you go to the Forum Options Page (it's the screen shot Scott shows above; the one with all the icons) and then click on 'What's New.'

Great work, Scott.  Thanks for doing it.

----------


## blacktoe

Looks and works great! Droid X2.

----------


## GRW3

iPhone 3GS no joy.

----------


## otterly2k

I just tried this on my G2X (Android 2.3.3) and am just getting a page that looks like it does on my desktop, only smaller (of course)
Is there anything I can do to be able to access this mobile version?
KE

----------


## mando.player

Are you running the latest version of iOS on that iPhones 3GS?  If not an update should get you to the latest version of Safari, which should get you the new skin.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I have read but not experienced this: they suggest if you don't get the mobile style that you log out and back in on your mobile device. Somehow I don't think this is really an issue but if they say so, best to attempt it. Here's a list of platforms they say are supported. 

Some of this information is more than many of you want to read I expect:

We use a 3-level graded platform support system: A (full), B (full minus Ajax), C (basic HTML). The visual fidelity of the experience and smoothness of page transitions are highly dependent on the CSS rendering capabilities of the device and platform so not all A grade experience will be pixel-perfect but that's the nature of the web.

    Apple iOS 3.2-5.0 - Tested on the original iPad (4.3 / 5.0), iPad 2 (4.3), original iPhone (3.1), iPhone 3 (3.2), 3GS (4.3), 4 (4.3 / 5.0), and 4S (5.0)
    Android 2.1-2.3 - Tested on the HTC Incredible (2.2), original Droid (2.2), HTC Aria (2.1), Google Nexus S (2.3). Functional on 1.5 & 1.6 but performance may be sluggish, tested on Google G1 (1.5)
    Android 3.1 (Honeycomb)  - Tested on the Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 and Motorola XOOM
    Android 4.0 (ICS)  - Tested on a Galaxy Nexus. Note: transition performance can be poor on upgraded devices
    Windows Phone 7-7.5 - Tested on the HTC Surround (7.0) HTC Trophy (7.5), LG-E900 (7.5), Nokia Lumia 800
    Blackberry 6.0 - Tested on the Torch 9800 and Style 9670
    Blackberry 7 - Tested on BlackBerry® Torch 9810
    Blackberry Playbook (1.0-2.0) - Tested on PlayBook
    Palm WebOS (1.4-2.0) - Tested on the Palm Pixi (1.4), Pre (1.4), Pre 2 (2.0)
    Palm WebOS 3.0 - Tested on HP TouchPad
    Firebox Mobile (10 Beta) - Tested on Android 2.3 device
    Chrome for Android (Beta) - Tested on Android 4.0 device
    Skyfire 4.1 - Tested on Android 2.3 device
    Opera Mobile 11.5: Tested on Android 2.3
    Meego 1.2 - Tested on Nokia 950 and N9
    Samsung bada 2.0 - Tested on a Samsung Wave 3, Dolphin browser
    UC Browser - Tested on Android 2.3 device
    Kindle 3 and Fire - Tested on the built-in WebKit browser for each
    Nook Color 1.4.1 - Tested on original Nook Color, not Nook Tablet
    Chrome Desktop 11-17 - Tested on OS X 10.7 and Windows 7
    Safari Desktop 4-5 - Tested on OS X 10.7 and Windows 7
    Firefox Desktop 4-9 - Tested on OS X 10.7 and Windows 7
    Internet Explorer 7-9 - Tested on Windows XP, Vista and 7
    Opera Desktop 10-11 - Tested on OS X 10.7 and Windows 7

B-grade - Enhanced experience except without Ajax navigation features.

    Blackberry 5.0: Tested on the Storm 2 9550, Bold 9770
    Opera Mini (5.0-6.5) - Tested on iOS 3.2/4.3 and Android 2.3
    Nokia Symbian^3 - Tested on Nokia N8 (Symbian^3), C7 (Symbian^3), also works on N97 (Symbian^1)

C-grade - Basic, non-enhanced HTML experience that is still functional

    Blackberry 4.x - Tested on the Curve 8330
    Windows Mobile - Tested on the HTC Leo (WinMo 5.2)
    All older smartphone platforms and featurephones - Any device that doesn't support media queries will receive the basic, C grade experience

----------


## Larry S Sherman

In general I prefer to surf the web on my iPhone via the non-mobile version of webpages. As long as I can opt out of the mobile somehow and get to the regular page I'm happy.

This is not a criticism of the cafe mobile app, but most mobile apps out there are scaled back in functionality, and modern smart phones on wifi can handle the full pages. 

So far via my iPhone I've avoided being flagged as mobile, so quite happy.

Larry

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Are you running the latest version of iOS on that iPhones 3GS?  If not an update should get you to the latest version of Safari, which should get you the new skin.


Agree. As a side note, I think it's almost always best practice to be running the latest software version/updates. The web moves very quickly and leaves behind old devices quickly.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Also, since some of you will want to continue using the regular full web version I've made an opt-out link at the bottom of the mobile page just now.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Also, since some of you will want to continue using the regular full web version I've made an opt-out link at the bottom of the mobile page just now.


Thank you Scott, much appreciated. 

Larry

----------


## otterly2k

That worked, thanks Scott!

----------


## Elliot Luber

I'm in thanks. I like it!

----------


## Mike Bunting

Doesn't seem to work on a rebooted iPad 5.1.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Doesn't seem to work on a rebooted iPad 5.1.


If you want the mobile style on iPad, scroll down to the very bottom on any forum page--there's a pull-down menu on the left. Click that and select the bottom link titled Default Mobile Style. That should switch it.

----------


## Steve-o

Works great on my Android.  I like having the choice of mobile vs full version too.  Thanks Scott.

----------


## Barry Platnick

I rebooted my iphone 4s and it still comes up with the non-mobile page?

----------


## Barry Platnick

Got It!

----------


## Peter Skerratt

> Also, since some of you will want to continue using the regular full web version I've made an opt-out link at the bottom of the mobile page just now.


Even with the opt out, something is blocking my access to Social Groups when using my iPhone. But the pages that work look great!

----------


## GRW3

Log out then log in did the trick

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Even with the opt out, something is blocking my access to Social Groups when using my iPhone. But the pages that work look great!


It was noted in my opening post that Social Groups content is not yet available in the Mobile View but will be part of a future release. In order to get to the Social Groups on your phone you'll need to stay in Full Site mode which is available as a link at the bottom of any mobile page.

----------


## JEStanek

Is there a way to mark all forums read?

Jamie

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Don't believe so.

----------


## JEStanek

Not a deal breaker.  The mobile version is great!

Jamie

----------


## Newmexmandoboy

Posting this mobile. I was enjoying the new browsing but couldn't find the thread tools to email a thread. I noticed at the bottom 'full site' (or something). Went there, emailed the thread, now I can't get back to the new reader! Help?

Edit. Found it. But are the thread tools not available on the mobile version?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Posting this mobile. I was enjoying the new browsing but couldn't find the thread tools to email a thread. I noticed at the bottom 'full site' (or something). Went there, emailed the thread, now I can't get back to the new reader! Help?
> 
> Edit. Found it. But are the thread tools not available on the mobile version?


Not yet. Read opening post.

----------


## Markus

Count me as a happy mobile user. 

The quote button and reply buttons still don't work for me maybe 10% of the time. So I reload the page, it works as it should, and I get on my way just fine. If that's my biggest hassle in life, I've got it good.

----------


## Newmexmandoboy

I had read it, but it doesn't call out thread tools specifically, so I thought I'd check. I like it!

----------


## Folkmusician.com

I just noticed this.  Much better! As strange as it sounds, this will actually make me more productive.  :Smile: 

Posted via iPhone.

----------

